# Pm 932 Head Tramming Aid



## rherrell (Mar 16, 2016)

I recently read a post by Ratz.......      http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm932-pdf-gearhead-tilting-modification.22888/#post-202772     where he fabricated a really cool method for adjusting the head on the 932. However, since I'm disabled and live alone I knew I couldn't remove the head by myself so I had to come up with something else. It's basically the same idea but mine has to be removed after you use it, no big deal FOR ME because I don't tilt the head very often. Besides, it takes only 5 min. to install it.

Here's the parts I made....






I used what I had, a piece of 1/2"x1 1/2" crs 15" long, cut in half. Four mounting holes for 1/4"x20 bolts and a 5/16"x24 adjusting bolt, I figured fine threads would give me more control.

Here it is installed...






This photo shows it a little high, when in use the bolt centers up on that little "ear" on the top plate. I removed the THICK paint so it would bottom out on steel.

Here's both sides in the working position...






That red strap is how I move the column for the nod adjustment, like I said, I'm alone so I had to come up with a way to move it by myself.






This may not seem strong enough for some of you but once you loosen the head bolts it doesn't take much to move it.   THANKS for looking!!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 16, 2016)

Good idea. I have a similar set up on my PM25, but smaller.

Is there interference between the top limit switch and the adjustment bar, or does the bar remove for regular use?


----------



## rherrell (Mar 17, 2016)

It has to be removed after each use but it's only a 5 min. job.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 17, 2016)

Bravo well done!


----------



## navav2002 (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellant!! I will be following your lead!!


----------

